# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: بهتر شدن خدمات سايت

## z_bluestar

آيا با پولي كردن بعضي از خدمات سايت مي شه در بهتر شدن اين سايت كمك كرد ؟؟
لطفا مديران هم تو اين تاپيك شركت كنند .

----------


## Exception

> آيا با پولي كردن بعضي از خدمات سايت مي شه در بهتر شدن اين سايت كمك كرد ؟؟
> لطفا مديران هم تو اين تاپيك شركت كنند .


در مورد بقیه نمیدونم ولی من شخصا اگر بخواد خدمات این سایت پولی بشه، دیگه ازش استفاده نخواهم کرد.
این سایت با توجه به این تعداد بازدید بالایی که داره و همچنین نوع خاص بازدیدکنندگانش، میتونه روشهای درآمد مختلفی داشته باشه.
مثلا بجز تبلیغات معمول، ساده ترین راه میتونه سرویسی مثل سایت rentacoder.com ارایه بده تا هم کاربران بیشتری جذب کنه و هم درآمد زایی برای سایت باشه.
یا مثلا فکر نمیکنم گرفتن مجوز انتشار مجله برنامه نویس خیلی کار سختی باشه (با توجه به اینکه کاملا علمی و غیر سیاسی هست) و به این صورت با استفاده از کمکهای داوطلبانه کاربران سایت، میتونه باعث درآمدزایی برای سایت باشه.

نمیدونم چرا مدیران سایت از این پتانسیلهای بالای سایت استفاده نمیکنن و بجای کسب درآمد از این سایت، بعضا مشکل پرداخت هزینه های هاستینگ هم دارند!

----------


## z_bluestar

> نمیدونم چرا مدیران سایت از این پتانسیلهای بالای سایت استفاده نمیکنن


من هم مثل شما و خيلي هاي ديگه دوست دارم كه اين سايت باقي بمونه و خدماتشم بهتر بشه.
مجلــه برنامه نويس كار قشنگي بود كه شروع شد ولي نمي دونم چرا ديگه ادامه داده نمي شه ؟؟

بعد منظور من هم به يكسري از كارها مثل فروش مجله برنامه نويس يا از اين قبيل كارها براي درآمد زايي سايت بود نه پولي كردن عضويت

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

موافق نيستم. 
راه مي ريم قدم مي زنيم پول مي ديم. واسه نفس کشيدن پول مي ديم. تو عمرم واسه برنامه نويسي پول ندادم. ضمنا به شخصه چند تا از کابران دائمي که هميشه به سايت سر مي‌زنند رو مي‌شناسم که چون دانشجو هستند واقعا هيچ پولي ندارند! ولمون کنيد تو رو قرآن. 
دوستان واسه ارتقاي کيفيت سايت، لطفا ايده‌اي به جز پولي کردن بدهند.

با تشکر

----------


## Felony

> راه مي ريم قدم مي زنيم پول مي ديم. واسه نفس کشيدن پول مي ديم. تو عمرم واسه برنامه نويسي پول ندادم. ضمنا به شخصه چند تا از کابران دائمي که هميشه به سايت سر مي‌زنند رو مي‌شناسم که چون دانشجو هستند واقعا هيچ پولي ندارند! ولمون کنيد تو رو قرآن.


این ها دلایل قانع کننده ای نیستند ، شما فکر میکنید دیگر دوستان چه وضعیتی دارن ، خیلی از کاربران این سایت از جمله خودم دانشجو هستن ، ما هم نگفتیم اجبار برای پول دادن ، ولی خوب تعدادی از دوستان هم هستن که از کمک های این سایت استفاده میکنن و پول در میارن (  حتی دانشجو ) .

همونطور که دوستان گفتن فکر نمیکنم پرداخت سالی چند هزارتومان برای دوستان سخت باشه ، خداوکیلی در سال چقدر پول به هدر میدید که حاظر نیستید مثلا 10 هزار تومانش رو در سال بدید برای پیشرفت سایت ؟

به نظرم ترتیبی اتخاذ بشه تا دوستانی که تواناییش رو دارن در هر حد و امکانی به سایت کمک کنن ، بلاخره این سایت دارای پتانسیل های بالایی برای رشد و ترقی هر چه بیشتر هست و به هیچ عنوان نباید به خاطر مشکلات مالی جلوی این رشد گرفته شه ، چرا نباید سایت برنامه نویس برای خودش دارای سمینار های علمی و ... باشه ؟ بلاخره تا کی میخواد این انجمن همینطور بمونه وقتی میشه بهتر باشه ؟

مدیران و دیگر کاربران عزیز ، لطفا در بحث شرکت کنید و نظراتتون رو بگید .

----------


## behnam-s

> موافق نيستم. 
> راه مي ريم قدم مي زنيم پول مي ديم. واسه نفس کشيدن پول مي ديم. تو عمرم واسه برنامه نويسي پول ندادم. ضمنا به شخصه چند تا از کابران دائمي که هميشه به سايت سر مي‌زنند رو مي‌شناسم که چون دانشجو هستند واقعا هيچ پولي ندارند! ولمون کنيد تو رو قرآن. 
> دوستان واسه ارتقاي کيفيت سايت، لطفا ايده‌اي به جز پولي کردن بدهند.
> 
> با تشکر


واسه برنامه نویسی باید پول بگیرید نه اینکه پول بدید! 
در ضمن یه هزینه ی کم رو همه می تونن پرداخت کنن. 

@z_bluestar باید مشخص بشه پولی کردن سایت چه تاثیراتی می تونه داشته باشه؟

----------


## Felony

> @z_bluestar باید مشخص بشه پولی کردن سایت چه تاثیراتی می تونه داشته باشه؟


*بهبود وضعیت سرورهای سایت ( الان عالی هست ولی گاهی اوقات بار روی سایت زیاد میشه )
* امکان اجاره ی مکانهایی برای برگزاری سمینارهای علمی و تخصصی هر چند وقت یکبار ، مثلا تو همین نمایشگاه ها
* ریشه کن شدن تعداد کاربرانی که به خاطر یک سوال بی مورد یا مزه پرانی در سایت عضو میشن .

که مهمترینش همون مورد دوم هست ، الان من سرانگشتی حساب کردم ، با تعداد کاربران فعالی که این سایت داره شاید با پرداخت 2 هزار تومان هم توسط هر نفر بشه به تمام این اهداف رسید .

به نظر شما 2 هزار تومان در سال برای کسی مشکل ساز میشه ؟

----------


## mohammadi4net

من از خیلی وقت پیش با سایت برنامه در ارتباطم ، خیلی به صورت حرفه ای اهل فروم بازی نیستم ولی اگه بدونم یک پای یک گروه تخصیصی یا گروهی که می خوان تخصصی بشن درکاره ، حاضرم هزینه کنم. 
من ماهی 10 هزار تومان پول مجلات کامپیوتری می دم به امید اینکه یک مقاله مفید داخل اون مجله باشه .
اگه گروهی به صورت تخصصی به موضوعات برنامه نویسی بپردازن به نظر من ماهی 20 30 هزارتومان هم با توجه بار علمی که به ما می ده بازم ارزش داره.
تشکیل کارگاه (نقد و بررسی برنامه های جدید ، معرفی تکنیک های برنامه نویسی ، انجام پروژهای اوپن سورس و همگانی و ..)
همایش ها و سمینارهای تخصصی ( دعوت از اساتید برتر و موفقان در عرصه بازار ....) البته بدون نهار چون بعضی ها سمینار رو با نهار اشتباه می گیرن
خلاصه اگه قرار باشه کار در سطح وسیع انجام بشه هزینه ها بین همه سرشکن می شن.
خدا رو چه دیدی شاید خودم چنین سایتی زدم ، البته با اجازه مدیران سایت پیشکسوت برنامه نویس  :خجالت:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آيا با پولي كردن بعضي از خدمات سايت مي شه در بهتر شدن اين سايت كمك كرد ؟؟


لزوما خیر. بسیاری از خدماتی که سایت میتونه ارائه بده، نیازی به پولی شدند ندارند، و پولی شدن نهایتا میتونه یک تشویق کوچکی برای عوامل دست اندرکار آن باشه، نه یک عامل تعیین کننده.




> مثلا بجز تبلیغات معمول، ساده ترین راه میتونه سرویسی مثل سایت rentacoder.com ارایه بده تا هم کاربران بیشتری جذب کنه و هم درآمد زایی برای سایت باشه.


همچین ساده هم نیست؛ سایت هایی از این قبیل فقط به پست آگهی انجام پروژه نمی پردازند، بلکه قابلیت هایی برای ایجاد اطمینان بین دو طرف (مثل حساب های Escrow)، یا پیگیری شکایت های طرفین ارائه می کنند. از طرف دیگه، در اینگونه سایت ها تا قبل از انتخاب یک برنامه نویس به عنوان برنده پروژه، کارفرما و برنامه نویس امکان تماس مستقیم با هم را ندارند، تا در صورت توافق، و انتخاب برنامه نویس، هر دو طرف هزینه سایت را پرداخت کنند، و سپس سایت مشخصات تماس دو نفر را با هم رد و بدل می کند.
پس ارائه همچین سرویس نیاز به ایجاد یک سری بسترهای نرم افزار، مالی، و حقوقی دارد، و همینطوری نیست که یک تالار سایت را به اینگونه فعالیت ها اختصاص بدیم، و سود سرشاری بدست بیاریم.




> یا مثلا فکر نمیکنم گرفتن مجوز انتشار مجله برنامه نویس خیلی کار سختی باشه (با توجه به اینکه کاملا علمی و غیر سیاسی هست) و به این صورت با استفاده از کمکهای داوطلبانه کاربران سایت، میتونه باعث درآمدزایی برای سایت باشه.


به فرض اینکه مجله برنامه نویس بتونه به راحتی مجوز بگیره، انتشار مجله کاغذی در کشور انواع و اقسام گرفتاری ها و دردسرها رو داره که اگر شما به هر کدوم از نشریات کشور مراجعه کنید، همگی از این مشکلات نالان هستند. به فرض اگر سایت برنامه نویس بخواد وارد این حیطه بشه، باید یک گروه مجرب با حقوق و دستمزد ماهیانه، و چارچوب کاری مشخص تشکیل بده که همه کارهای مربوط به چاپ، انتشار، توزیع، محتوا، تبلیغات، امور مالی، امور حقوقی، و غیره مجله را به آنها بسپاره.




> نمیدونم چرا مدیران سایت از این پتانسیلهای بالای سایت استفاده نمیکنن و بجای کسب درآمد از این سایت، بعضا مشکل پرداخت هزینه های هاستینگ هم دارند!


به مواردی که مثال زدید، جواب دادم. درباره مشکل پرداخت هزینه های هاستینگ هم فکر کنم سال ها ست که سایت برنامه نویس مشکلی در این زمینه نداشته.

البته موردی هم که این کاربر مطرح کردند، پولی کردن سایت نبوده، بلکه پولی کردن برخی از سرویس های سایت بوده؛ فرضا سایت میتونه یک کنفرانس سالیانه بصورت حضوری تشکیل بده، و از اعضائی که مایل به شرکت در آن کنفرانس هستند، مبلغی را بابت شرکت در کنفرانس دریافت کنه، مثل کاری که همه شرکت های بزرگ در کنفرانس هایشان انجام میدند، و از حضار هزینه ورود به کنفرانس می گیرند.

----------


## Felony

> البته موردی هم که این کاربر مطرح کردند، پولی کردن سایت نبوده، بلکه پولی کردن برخی از سرویس های سایت بوده؛ فرضا سایت میتونه یک کنفرانس سالیانه بصورت حضوری تشکیل بده، و از اعضائی که مایل به شرکت در آن کنفرانس هستند، مبلغی را بابت شرکت در کنفرانس دریافت کنه، مثل کاری که همه شرکت های بزرگ در کنفرانس هایشان انجام میدند، و از حضار هزینه ورود به کنفرانس می گیرند.


خوب آقای کشاورز اگه روی همین موضوع کار بشه خیلی خوبه ، کم نیستند تعداد افرادی که حاظر بشن تو یه کنفرانس علمی و تخصصی که حکم یه گردهمایی رو هم داره شرکت کنن .

----------


## powerboy2988

> خوب آقای کشاورز اگه روی همین موضوع کار بشه خیلی خوبه ، کم نیستند تعداد افرادی که حاظر بشن تو یه کنفرانس علمی و تخصصی که حکم یه گردهمایی رو هم داره شرکت کنن .


كسي بخواد تو كنفرانس هاي علمي شركت كنه... مثل همين كلاس هايي كه از طرف سايت برگذار ميشه.. اعلام مي كنند و هر كسي خواست ثبت نام مي كنه.

ولي پولي كردن سايت مي تونه واسه كسايي كه مي خوان تازه عضو سايت بشن دردسر ساز شه.. و طرف دوست نداشته باشه عضو شه..

حرفتو هم كاملا قبول دارم كه مثلا سالي پول بدهيم كه همون هزينه رو جاهاي ديگه خيلي راحت خرج مي كنيم...

اما وقتي حرف پول باشه ..چند تا چيز ديگه هم به وجود مياد...

صندوق تشكيل شه.. يكي مسئول اينجور مسائل باشه.. مسئول مالي داشته باشيم......
صندوق شخصي واسه هر شخص تشكيل شه و......

كلا نميدونم چرا مي خواين همچين كاري انجام بدين؟

----------


## Felony

> كسي بخواد تو كنفرانس هاي علمي شركت كنه... مثل همين كلاس هايي كه از طرف سايت برگذار ميشه.. اعلام مي كنند و هر كسي خواست ثبت نام مي كنه.
> 
> ولي پولي كردن سايت مي تونه واسه كسايي كه مي خوان تازه عضو سايت بشن دردسر ساز شه.. و طرف دوست نداشته باشه عضو شه..
> 
> حرفتو هم كاملا قبول دارم كه مثلا سالي پول بدهيم كه همون هزينه رو جاهاي ديگه خيلي راحت خرج مي كنيم...
> 
> اما وقتي حرف پول باشه ..چند تا چيز ديگه هم به وجود مياد...
> 
> صندوق تشكيل شه.. يكي مسئول اينجور مسائل باشه.. مسئول مالي داشته باشيم......
> ...


 من هم حرف شما رو قبول دارم و گفتم که حداقل بیایید کاری که آقای کشاورز گفتن رو انجام بدیم ، یعنی مثلا 1 ماه مونده به شروع هر نمایشگاه که قرار عمومی گزاشته شه یه شماره حساب بدید و دوستان هر کی هرچقدر تونست کمک کنه که سایت بتونه یه سالنی چیزی اجاره کنه و یه قرار بی دردسر ( مشکلات پیدا نکردن مکان همایش و سرما و گرما ) داشته باشم ، اینطور دوستان راحت تر میتونن بحث کنن و میشه تو هر دوره گردهمایی نوبت به یکی از انجمن ها برسه و یه کنفرانس علمی و تخصصی هم داشته باشیم .

----------


## powerboy2988

> من هم حرف شما رو قبول دارم و گفتم که حداقل بیایید کاری که آقای کشاورز گفتن رو انجام بدیم ، یعنی مثلا 1 ماه مونده به شروع هر نمایشگاه که قرار عمومی گزاشته شه یه شماره حساب بدید و دوستان هر کی هرچقدر تونست کمک کنه که سایت بتونه یه سالنی چیزی اجاره کنه و یه قرار بی دردسر ( مشکلات پیدا نکردن مکان همایش و سرما و گرما ) داشته باشم ، اینطور دوستان راحت تر میتونن بحث کنن و میشه تو هر دوره گردهمایی نوبت به یکی از انجمن ها برسه و یه کنفرانس علمی و تخصصی هم داشته باشیم .


موافقم ...

فقط برنامه ريزي درست داشته باشند.... يكسري قوانين وضع كنند كه هر برخي ناهماهنگي ها جلوگيري بشه... و يك چهارچوبي تو اين راستا مشخص شه خيلي خوب ميشه

----------


## z_bluestar

منم موافقم , همین سمینارها فکر خوبیه که هم به سایت یه کمکی بشه و هم این که ما بتونیم از اساتید سایت یه چیزی یاد بگیریم.

----------


## nima898

> ولي پولي كردن سايت مي تونه واسه كسايي كه مي خوان تازه عضو سايت بشن دردسر ساز شه.. و طرف دوست نداشته باشه عضو شه..


ميشه حق عضويت رو يك ماه بعد از تاريخ عضويت اخذ كرد

----------


## Exception

> همچین ساده هم نیست؛ سایت هایی از این قبیل فقط به پست آگهی انجام پروژه نمی پردازند، بلکه قابلیت هایی برای ایجاد اطمینان بین دو طرف (مثل حساب های Escrow)، یا پیگیری شکایت های طرفین ارائه می کنند. از طرف دیگه، در اینگونه سایت ها تا قبل از انتخاب یک برنامه نویس به عنوان برنده پروژه، کارفرما و برنامه نویس امکان تماس مستقیم با هم را ندارند، تا در صورت توافق، و انتخاب برنامه نویس، هر دو طرف هزینه سایت را پرداخت کنند، و سپس سایت مشخصات تماس دو نفر را با هم رد و بدل می کند.
> پس ارائه همچین سرویس نیاز به ایجاد یک سری بسترهای نرم افزار، مالی، و حقوقی دارد، و همینطوری نیست که یک تالار سایت را به اینگونه فعالیت ها اختصاص بدیم، و سود سرشاری بدست بیاریم.


هر کاری نیاز به بسترهای خودش داره و چیزی که من گفتم منافاتی با این قضیه نداشت. من گفتم که پتانسیلش هست و استفاده نمیشه.
اگر واقعا فکر میکنید این کار ارزش سرمایه گذاری و فراهم کردن بسترهای لازم رو نداره، من اونقدر به این قضیه اطمینان دارم که حاظرم بستر مورد نیاز رو فراهم کنم و درصدی از سودش رو بگیرم.




> به مواردی که مثال زدید، جواب دادم. درباره مشکل پرداخت هزینه های هاستینگ هم فکر کنم سال ها ست که سایت برنامه نویس مشکلی در این زمینه نداشته.


در مورد هزینه های هاستینگ، خوشحالم که اینو میشنوم.
در مورد مواردی هم که گفتم، هدفم پاسخگویی شما نبود. اینها فقط چیزهایی بود که در اون لحظه به فکرم رسید و قرار نیست به این راحتی اجرایی بشه. مسلما اگر در این مورد بیشتر تحقیق بشه، راههای خیلی بهتری وجود خواهد داشت.
در هر صورت، هدفم کمک به سایت بود، ولی از پست شما اینطور بر میومد که برداشت شما چیز دیگه ای بوده! امیدوارم من اشتباه کرده باشم.

----------


## h.alizadeh

منم با طرح برتر و علی کشاورز موافقم:)

مجله هم همینطوری خوبه ...
برای درآمد از مجله هم فکر میکنم تبلیغاتی که درمجله صورت می گیره درآمد خوبی رو داشته باش  به نظرمن نباید هی دنبال پول گرفتن ازمردم بود بلکه باید سعی کرد به مردم رایگان تحویل داد و از شرکتها پول گرفت ... .(کلا به نظرمن باید ازحضور مردم پول در اورد نه از جیب مردم)

برای کاهش پست های اسپم هم این به نظر من از مسئولیتهای مدیران سایت هست ... 
بهتر کردن جستجوی سایت و قرار دادن لینک تایپیک آموزش سرچ در سایت در قسمت سرچ سایت ، حذف تایپیکهای فاقد بار علمی و ... توسط مدیران به نظر من اقدامات خوبیه که ساری و جاری هست.

ایجاد تایپیکهای بحث و تخصصی تر و به روز توسط مدیران که باعث دلگرمی افراد قدیمی و متخصص تر سایت بشه تا همچنان درسایت حضور داشته باشند شرکت مدیران در تایپیک های افراد متخصص ترو درتایپیک های حرفه ای تا این افرادمتخصص ترمون همچنان سایت را دارای بارعلمی و توجه مدیران بدانند ... .

----------


## powerboy2988

> ميشه حق عضويت رو يك ماه بعد از تاريخ عضويت اخذ كرد


همين هم مشكلات خودشو داره.... طرف استفادشو مي كنه و يك ماه بعد پول نميده!!!

چون تو ايران هنوز پول اينترنتي باب نشده .. هزينه زماني مي بره واسه كسي كه مي خواد ثبت نام مالي كنه...

ايده بچه ها قابل احترامه.. اما با توجه به سري شرايط كه هنوز باب نشده . اين ايده خيلي سخت قابل اجراست..

بايد يكسري بستر سازي بشه.. فرهنگ سازي بشه.. استاندارد هاي مشخص بشه... روال كار مشخص شه...و يك سري كارهاي ديگه....

به نظر من بايد يكسري از شرايط رو پولي كرد تو سايت(البته بعد از بستر سازي و ....) :

مثل درخواست پروژه يا انجام دادن بعضي از كارها(مثل راهنمايي كردن و...) 
اما حق عضويت كاره جالبي نيست كه پولي شه.. اما همه دارن كاري مي كنند كه بيشتر مشتري جذب كنند تا دفع!!! كنند...

----------


## nima898

> اما حق عضويت كاره جالبي نيست كه پولي شه.. اما همه دارن كاري مي كنند كه بيشتر مشتري جذب كنند تا دفع!!! كنند...





> اگر قرار باشه که هم پول بدیم و هم یاد بدیم یا از سرویس ها استفاده کنیم واقعا بی دلیل و خنده داره !





> .(کلا به نظرمن باید ازحضور مردم پول در اورد نه از جیب مردم)


حق با شماست

----------


## saeeedft

> یعنی مثلا 1 ماه مونده به شروع هر نمایشگاه که قرار عمومی گزاشته شه یه شماره حساب بدید و دوستان هر کی هرچقدر تونست کمک کنه که سایت بتونه یه سالنی چیزی اجاره کنه و یه قرار بی دردسر ( مشکلات پیدا نکردن مکان همایش و سرما و گرما ) داشته باشم


با سلام به دوستان، به نظر من بهترین حالت همینه هست که دوستمون در بالا اشاره کرد، چون توی این سایت افراد با تجربه زیادی هستند که بیشتر هدفشون کمک به تازه کارهاست، و اگه ثبت نام پولی بشه ممکنه این افراد کنار بکشن و این به سایت ضربه میزنه

----------


## salehbagheri

معمولا ایجاد فرومها برای درآمد زایی نیست! 

بیشتر برای به چالش کشیدن افراد و افزایش علم آگاهی کاربران هست!

مطمئن باشید اگه مدیر سایت قصد در آمد زایی از سایت خودش رو داشت فروم ایجاد نمیکرد!!!

درآمد تبلیغات هم صرف هزینه های هاست و ... میشه!!

اگر هم مدیر سایت بخواد از سایتش درآمد کسب کنه باید یه ایده حسابی واسه درآمد بریزه! با تبلیغات و کنفرانس و ... نمیشه پول درآورد!

----------


## m.hamidreza

این پولی شدن هم داستانی شده...
عنوان تاپیک تناسب مستقیم با پول نداره! سطح علمی یه بحث هست و درآمدزایی یه بحث دیگه.
ممکنه پول هم باشه ولی سطح علمی از اینم بدتر بشه. بهتر شدن خدمات سایت بیشتر مربوط به شیوه های مدیریتی هست.
اما در مورد پولی شدن؛ اگه قرار باشه پولی دریافت شه باید یه سری امکانات جانبی به سایت اضافه شه و عضویت در اونها پولی شه. الزام به دریافت پول از همه برای امکانات فعلی کار غلطی هست. ولی اگر چیزی مثل Donate کردن باشه خوبه. هرکی خواست کمک کنه ولو 500 تا تک تومنی.
موفق باشید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.من نمیدونم دوستان چرا همه چیز رو پول می بینند. بحث این نیست که ما دور هم جمع بشیم و یک مبلغی هم از دوستان دیگه جمع آوری کنیم در نهایت صرف شیرینی و چای و... بشود.فکر نمیکنم با پولی شدن سایت با هزینه سالانه پایین مشکلی ایجاد بشه. مثلا سایتی مثل Expert-Exchange که الان پولی هست واقعا از دوستان داخل این سایت کسی عضو نیست؟ من شخصا یک سری عضو شدم.
در مورد همایش ها یا سمینارها نظر بنده این هست که به جای اینکه ما سالی دو مرتبه در دوتا نمایشگاه دور هم جمع بشیم. اونهم یکی دیر میاد یکی زود میاد  در نهایت 10-15 تا کاربر بیشتر همدیگرو نمیبینن. الان در حال حاضر پتانسیل های قوی علمی در سایت وجود داره .افرادی مانند آقای کشاورز-مداح -وزیریان - غیبی و....
همین همایشها و دورهم جمع شدنها باعث به وجود آمدن مباحث علمی میشه ( نه تفاوت بین سی شارپ و دلفی و اینکه کدومش بهتره!!!) . و همین بحثهای علمی میتونه به پروژه های بزرگ ختم بشه حتی در سطح ملی. ببخشید وقتی دانشگاه شریف میاد شروع میکنه لینوکس رو فارسی میکنه و آخرش هم نمیتونه یک نسخه کامل و جامع بیرون بده ما نمیتونیم یک تیم قوی تشکیل بدیم یک سیستم عامل بنویسیم./؟ فکر نمیکنم اطلاعات دوستان در این زمینه کم باشه. از مباحثی که در سایت هست این موضوع کاملا روشنه.
خیلی راحت میشه روی این طرح حتی وام تهیه کرد. تمامی اینها مستلزم یک گردهمایی هست.
وگرنه داخل سایت اگر بیایم دوتا موضوع ساده رو هم بخواهیم پیگیری کنیم خیلی راحت به دست فراموشی سپرده میشه. ولی وقتی ارتباط ها نزدیکتر بشه و دوستان حضوری باهم برخورد داشته باشند نسبت به کاری که قراره انجام بدن بیشتر وابسته میشن.
درنهایت شخصا حاضرم برای این گردهمایی ها حتی ماهی یک بار در یک مکانی جمع بشیم و مباحث علمی رو شروع کنیم.حتی اگر احساس میشه جایی مانند یک سالن همایش یا ... باشه که حتی هزینه هم داره دوستانی  که تشریف میارن یک مبلغی رو روی هم بذاریم. امیدوارم این مبحث به یک نتیجه خوب برسه.
موفق باشید

----------


## nabeel

سلام
بحثی راه افتاده که در نهایت هیچ نتیجه مثبتی گرفته نخواهد شد 



> اگر بخواد خدمات این سایت پولی بشه، دیگه ازش استفاده نخواهم کرد


مطمئناً این طیف افراد کم نخواهند بود , مقدار مبلغ مهم نیست , علت گرفتن مهمه و بدونی بابت چه چیزی قراره پول بدی , خیلی از شماها ممکنه برای 50 تا یه تومنی اضافه که یه راننده تاکسی گرفته رفلکس از خودتون نشون داده باشید , متاسفانه یه سری راننده هم دقیقاً از همین نکته که 50 تومن چیزی نیست سوء  اسفاده میکنن



> فکر نمیکنم پرداخت سالی چند هزارتومان برای دوستان سخت باشه


این از اون طیف جمله هاست است که بیشتر بار تحریک کننده داره و به نوعی به قرینه لفظی و معنوی این جمله درش مخفی شده : خسیس نباشید چند هزار تومن که پولی نیست ( نقش نوحه های ...  رو بازی میکنه قبل از جنگ , تا طرف برای رفتن رو مین خوب آماده بشه )




> چرا نباید سایت برنامه نویس برای خودش دارای سمینار های علمی و ... باشه


من در این خصوص از شما چند تا سئوال دیگه میپرسم :
1 – چرا باید داشته بشه ! نقصان موجود چیه که با سمینار حل میشه و فرضاً با یه سی دی ویدئویی ضبط شده رفع نمیشه ( پولی )
2 – دو تا از عناوین این سمینارها رو به طور مثال عنوان بفرمایید  تا هم مقبولیت عمومی داشته باشه و هم توافق آرا , با توجه به تنوع تالارها امکان یک سمینار واحد وجود نداره , سمینار تخصصی میشه و غالباً منحصر به یک یا دو تالار , پس شما به چندین سمینار در طول سال نیاز دارید و نه یک یا دو سمینار جهان شمول ! گفتن یه جمله کار ساده ایه ولی وقتی وارد عمل میخواید بشید , سختیها خودش رو نشون میده




> ریشه کن شدن تعداد کاربرانی که به خاطر یک سوال بی مورد یا مزه پرانی در سایت عضو میشن .


پولی شدن الزامی در این امر نداره , از اونجایی که میفرمایید مبلغ چیزی نخواهد بود , خوب برای یه مزه پران هم چیزی نیست , یه مزه پران سالانه چه قدر برای تفریحش هزینه میکنه , 5000 تومن هم روش تا بیاد اینجا مزه بپرونه !! ( خودتون میگید مبلغ ناچیزه و به کسی فشار نمیاد )
مزه پران رو با پول نمیشه پروند , مدیریت باید بال و پر پرواز اون رو قطع کنه , ضمناً مزه پران هم بنده خداست ! و مطمئناً منفعتی برای من و شما شاید نداشته باشه , ولی حتماً برای دیگران داره و به همین دلیل هم از گردونه حذف نمیشه و نخواهد شد ( چه پولی و چه رایگان ) !



> الان من سرانگشتی حساب کردم ، با تعداد کاربران فعالی که این سایت داره شاید با پرداخت 2 هزار تومان هم توسط هر نفر بشه به تمام این اهداف رسید .


بریم جلوتر , احتمالاً جمع و تفریقهای شما اشتباه از آب در میاد .



> منم موافقم , همین سمینارها فکر خوبیه که هم به سایت یه کمکی بشه و هم این که ما بتونیم از اساتید سایت یه چیزی یاد بگیریم.


با توجه به اینکه قاعدتاً این سمینارها قرار خواهد شد که در جمعه و یا روزهای تعطیل برگزار بشه , آدم به یاد یه مثل فارسی میفته که آخرش اینه :
.. جمعه به مکتب آورد , طفل گریز پای را !
در سمینارها غالباً زمان مفید , خیلی کمتر از اونی هست که تصور میکنید که بشه توش اطلاعات علمی به صورت وافی و اکفی رد و بدل بشه ( غالباً رد میشه , یعنی شما اونجا میشینید و گوش میدید و در نهایت چند سئوال , اونهم از سوی چندین نفر , سمینار کلاس خصوصی نیست که بشه ارائه دهنده مقاله رو تخلیه اطلاعاتی کرد , توی ایران که طرف مثل ماست چکیده میمونه که نم پس نمیده ) , قاعدتاً در نهایت به شما یه نسخه از جزوات و مقاله ها داده میشه
یک نمونه عینی از عدم کفایت اینگونه تجمعاتی :
تجمع در نمایشگاه الکامپ
اینطوری که خود دوستان گفتن بی نظمی وجود داشته ( با دلیل و یا بی دلیل کاری نداریم ) به یکی از اشکالات اشاره  کنم :
دو تا تصویر قرار داده شده که دوستان خودشون رو معرفی کنن , تا این تاریخ چند نفر خودشون رو معرفی کردن ؟
منظورم  خروجی این تجمع هستش , خروجی ناقصه ( فراموش نکنید خیلیها عنوان کردن که دوست دارن بقیه رو ببینن و در واقع بخش اعظم هدف همین بوده ) , خوب شاید علت این باشه دوستان , نمیخوان خودشون رو معرفی کنن و یا دوست ندارن , خوب دوستان عزیز , شاید اساتید هم دوست نداشته باشن که سمینار بذارن , این چه قائله ای هستش که چند تا کاربر راه انداختن , اینکه اساتیدی که مد نظر شما هستن بیان و سمینار بر پا کنن !
دومین اشکال و یا بی نظمی بارز که باعث شد خروجی تجمع در نمایشگاه دچار مشکل بشه
دوستی اومدن عکس دیگه ای گذاشتن با عنوان عکس دوم ( راستی عکس اول به عکس کنار استخر معروف شد ! ) و در اونجا هم دوباره با همون شماره گذاری از یک , یعنی یک نفر دارای دو شماره مختلف شد
به طور مثال طرف باید خودش رو به اینصورت معرفی میکرد :
مثال : من توی عکس اولی ( استخر ) شماره 3 هستم و توی عکس دومی نیستم !
یه کاری به این سادگی ( معرفی کاربران ) , که میتونست به عنوان حداقل خروجی این تجمع بوده باشه و اینکه دوستان با دیگران آشنا بشن , تا همین لحظه عقیم مونده ! مابقی بماند !
ببینید توی سمینارهای پولی هم بی نطمی موج میزنه  (  خدا قسمت کرد و توی چند تا از اون 200 الی 300 هزارتومنی هاش از طرف شرکت رفتم , بی نظمی توی اون هم موج میزد و تنها نکته بارزش , نهارش بود !!! و کیف تبلیغاتی که دور و بر 60000 تومنی قیمتش هست , که با نظم و ترتیب خاصی داده میشد ( سالن سازمان مدیریت رو عرض میکنم , دوستان تهرانی ما دقیقاً موقعیت و جایگاه اون رو میدونن در چه حدی هستش , دوستان جایی مدرنتر و منظم تر از اون رو مدنظرشونه !!! )




> مثلا سایتی مثل Expert-Exchange


آقای صادقیان , شوخی نفرمایید , آن کجا و این کجا , دوران ما میتوانیم سپری شده , شعار هم بسه , ایجاد و گردوندن سایتی مثل اون , همون همت والای اون ور مرزی میخواد و کسانی که تمام وقت کارشون همین باشه و در واقع یک تیم کاری منسجم داشته باشن , نه اینکه عده ای بنده خدا , از کاربرگرفته تا مدیران ارشد , که اینجا محل مشغولیت دومشونه . منظور عدم توانایی گردانندگان این سایت نیست , بلکه عدم وجود بستر مناسبه .
یه سئوال البته نمیخوام در همین تاپیک ادامه پیدا کنه : علت اختلاف ویروس یاب ایمن با نسخه های برتر خارجی ( مثلاً Kasper ) هر چی که هست , علت اختلاف فروم برنامه نویس با Expert-Exchange هم چیزی شبیه به همونه . نمیخوام که جواب این سئوال رو اینجا بدید , فقط خواستم قیاسی بین کارهایی که میشه در داخل و خارج انجام داد داشته باشم وگرنه بعید میدونم شما بخواید این دو رو مقایسه بفرمایید و بیشتر فقط میخواید مشکلات این نقصان رو عنوان کنید , که اونها رو خیلیها میدونن و نیازی به تکرار مکررات نیست .
شما دقیقاً دست گذاشتید روی یکی از قویترین سایتهای موجود برون مرزی, از قدیم هم گفتن , سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه !




> من شخصا یک سری عضو شدم


خوب لطفاً اعلام بفرمایید چرا شما عضویتتون به دومین سری کشیده نشد !

من دقت کردم , بیشتر طیف موافق , دوستان تهرانی ما هستن , اگه مطلب فقط برای دوستان تهرانی بوده پس حسابهای سرانگشتی یکی از دوستانمون هم اشتباه از آب درمیاد چون ایشون در محاسباتشون احمالاً کل تعداد کاربرها رو مد نظر قرار دادن

ولی در نهایت اگه ایجاد کننده تاپیک میخواد که لااقل خودش زودتر به نتیجه برسه , حداقل یکی از اصول واضح نظر سنجی رو رعایت کنه 
تاپیک رو با چند تا گزینه نظر سنجی هم همراه میکرد تا بازدید کننده ( چه مدیر و چه کاربر ) در یک نگاه , دیدگاه کلی رو ببینه ( مثلا حداقل اینکه , آیا با پولی شدن سایت موافقید ؟ بله/خیر ) نه اینکه بازدید کننده مجبور بشه کل پستها رو بخونه 
البته حالا اگه مقصود این بوده , که سنگ مفت گنجشک مفت , که اون حدیث دیگه ایه که نیاز به نظر سنجی هم نداره 

ولیکن صحبت پایانی و شخصی خود من ( و شاید خیلی دوستان دیگه )

پولی شدن و یا نشدن سایت  برای من مهم نیست , منه نوعی در هر صورت میام ( یعنی در مجموع موافقم ), چون جوانب حضورم برام مهمه , بنده بخشی از درآمد جانبیم رو بابت حضور در همین سایت دارم , یه مقدار از اون رو اگه مکانیزمی ایجاد بشه , حاضرم به سایتی که این فرصت درآمدزایی رو برای من ایجاد کرده اختصاص بدم و لاغیر, اون هم من باب تشکر , به طور واضحتر اگه قرار باشه این آب باریکه من قطع بشه ( به هر شکلی ) , پس حضورم هم بی معنی میشه و به دور از عقل و تدبیر
من نوعی بابت  پاسخ دهی به سئوالات ( یعنی کاری که تا امروز کردم ) یک دونه یه ریالی هم نمیدم ( همین که پولی از سئوال کننده گرفته نمیشه , شکرانه داره , بگذریم که خیلی از کاربرها نمیدونن دکمه تشکر چیه! )
حالا اگه کسانی که بیشتر خودشون در جایگاه پاسخ گیرنده بودن تا پاسخ دهنده و با پولی شدن سایت میخوان خودشون زودتر و راحتتر به جواب برسن , پس این فشار رو ( هر چند به میزان خیلی جزئی ) به دوستانی که پاسخ دهنده هستن تحمیل نکنن , وگرنه به قطع خیلی از همین سوراخ دعاهای موجود رو هم از دست میدن 
به نظر من پولی شدن سایت با شرایط فعلی مد نظر کاربران , به صورت مطلق هیچگونه تاثیری بر روی کیفیت پاسخها نداره ( نظر به اشاره ناپخته ای که به سایت Expert-Change شده بود ) , چرا که در وضعیت فعلی قرار نیست پاسخ دهنده در درآمد سایت شریک بشه ( ظاهراً اعمال مکانیزمهای لازمه از سوی سایت امکان پذیر نیست ) اگه این اتفاق بیفته , مطمئن باشید وضعیت از این رو به اون رو میشه , و پاسخ دهنده ها همه اون چیزی رو که در چنته دارن عرضه میکنن , تا درآمد داشته باشن , حاشیه ها هم کم میشه

و در نهایت یک توصیه : گردانندگان سایت رو با پیشنهادهای سر سری و کارشناسی نشده به دردسر نندازید , با توجه به اینکه تنوع فرومهای رایگان زیاده , مطمئناً طیف ناراضی جلب فرومهای رایگان شده و در اونجا مجدداً همدیگه رو پیدا میکنن , سیاستهای اینجا نمیتونه انقباضی باشه , چرا که فعالیت موجود , فعالیتی انحصاری نیست تا کاربر مجبور باشه تمامی ضوابط سایت رو بپذیره , در صوری که ناراضی باشه فعالیت هم نمیکنه .

به هر حال پولی و یا غیر پولی برای بنده فرقی نمیکنه .

موفق باشید

----------


## farzadsw

من زیاد با پولی شدن عضویت موافق نیستم چون در اون صورت توقع کسایی که عضو میشن خیلی   بالا  میره . حالا زیاد فرقی نمیکنه که 10 هزار تومن باشه یا 500 تومن .   چیزی که قبلا نبوده ، وقتی که ایجاد میشه تفاوت زیادی ایجاد میکنه* . بنابراین باید چند نفر خقوق بگیرن که ملزم به پاسخ دادن به سوالات باشن . در صورتی که اکثر مدیران و اعضای فعال به صورت پاره وقت و بدون اجبار دارن کار میکنن. البته شدنی هست ولی ساختار و ( شایدم ) اعضای سایت تغییر اساسی میکنن و مثل این میمونه که یه سایت جدید درست شده باشه.

با اینکه بهتره دیدار ها و انجام کار های گروهی و برگذاری سمینار و غیره سازماندهی بشه کاملا موافقم.

*(یه مطلب جالب ولی یکم آف تاپیک)  همونطور که میدونید درک مغز انسان  از محیط رو میشه به صورت لگاریتمی تخمین زد ، برای همینم واحد های روشنایی و صدا  به صورت لگاریتمی واحد بندی میشن . به عنوان مثال اگه به کسی بگن تعداد ستاره های دنیا که تا سال پیش تخمین زده میشد 10 میلیارد تا بوده ولی الان شده 11 میلیارد تا ، هیچ کسی شوکه نمیشه ولی اگه بگن تعداد سیاره هایی که آب دارن ( یا مثلا 8 تا قمر دارن)از یکی شده 5 تا همه شکه میشن ! و همونطور که میدونید اختلاف دو لگاریتم 2تا عدد میشه لگاریتم تقسیم اونا . بنابراین در مغز انسان ، اختلاف 10 میلیارد با 11 میلیارد خیلی کمتر از اختلاف 1 و 5 ه ، چون مگاریتم 5 بزرگتر از لگاریتم 1.1 هست ! (این رو به یه صورت دیگه هم مطرح میکنن که همه چیز رو باید نسبی سنجید) . حالا ببینید اختلاف بین چیزی که قبلا نبوده(صفر) با وقتی که یه مبلغی شده (یه عددی مثلا 10)  چقدره ؟

----------


## nabeel

سلام farzadsw
تصور نميكنم مطلب آف تاپيك بوده باشه .
من تصور ميكنم در ارائه مثال دچار اشتباه شديد




> درک مغز انسان از محیط رو میشه به صورت لگاریتمی تخمین زد


*پس* و *پيش* كردن كلمات مفهوم رو كلاً عوض ميكنه ( مثال لازم نيست اعدامش كنيد ، يادش به خير .... )
*بعضي اطلاعات روبه صورت لگاريتمي به نمايش ميذارن تا مغز قادر به درك بهتر اونها بشه*
مثالي ميزنيم

فاصله بين سياره ها ار همديگه در بازه عددي بين 0 تا بي نهايت قرار ميگيره با توجه به اينكه در يك نمودار و يك جامعه آماري ممكنه عدد 10 و عدد 100000000000 وجود داشته باشه ، نمايش اونها در يك نمودار امكان پذير نيست ، در اين حالت براي امكان نمايش و مقايسه و ايجاد معيار شهودي قابل درك تر از روشهاي logarithmic و  exponential استفاده ميكنن
اين امر جهت *كم كردن مقياس شهودي* اين دو هستش و بس و نه حصول اين نتيجه كه مغر فكر كنه فاصله بين 1 و 10 بيشتر از فاصله بين 10 ميليون و 11 ميليونه !
ضمناً از اين دو روش در مواقعي استفاده ميشه كه جامعه آماري داراي پراكندي بسيار زيادي بوده باشه و يا اينكه قصد وزن دهي فرضاً در گذر زمان رو به داده ها داشته باشيم




> برای همینم واحد های روشنایی و صدا به صورت لگاریتمی واحد بندی میشن


پاسخ ارائه شده رو از ابتدا بخونيد
بازه با توجه به خود جامعه آماري تعريف ميشه ، وقتي تعداد ستاره ها بيش از بيليون هستش ، تخمين ميليارد كم به نظر مياد
وقتي تعداد سياره ها زير 20 تا هستش ، يك دونه ميشه 5 درصد
در مقياس مولكولي 1 ميليمتر وجود نداره ( بي نهايته ) و در مقياس نجومي 10000000 كيلومتر ، صفره
در مقياس زندگي بشري ، 100 سال يك قرنه و در مقياس زمين شناسي ، 1000 سال يك لحظه
پس لطف كنيد با اختلاط قياس اشتباه بحث رو منحرف نكنيد ، هيچ كسي مقايسه اي بين تعداد ستاره ها و تعداد سيارها انجام نميده كه شما انجام داديد و با تفاضل لگاريتمي اونها ميخوايد هيجان مغر رو از اين تفاوت به نمايش بذاريد ! ( اينو ديگه هر كسي هم ميدونه و نيازي به محاسبه لگاريتمش نداره )

ضمناً شما دو خط اول پاسخ قبلي رو بخونيد ، اونوقت اصلاً وارد اين بحث نميشيد كه 50 تا يه تومني و يا 50 هزارتومن و اينكه بخوايد پولي شدن و يا نشدن يك سايت رو مطرح كنيد .

و حالا طرح يك مساله فقط براي farzadsw تا به قياس اشتباهش پي ببره :

من و شما تا حالا مراوده مالي نداشتيم
من به شما 100 تومن ميدم ( ببريدش توي مقياس لگاريتمي ، يعني اختلاف بين 0 و صد رو )
و حالا شما هم جهت جبران لطف من ، اندكي لطف كنيد 10000 تومن به حساب من واريز كنيد ( ببريدش توي مقياس لگاريتمي تفاضل بين 100 تومن واريزي من و 10000 تومن خودتون )
حالا طبق محاسبات و نسبت گيري اين دو مراوده مالي ، بنده بسيار دست و دل باز تر از شما بودم ، ميگيد نه ؟! حساب كنيد !!!

موفق باشيد

( خدا كنه مطلب آف تاپيك نشده باشه ديگه )

----------


## farzadsw

چون من مطمئنم که مطلب کاملا غیر مرتبط با تاپیک هست اینجا در موردش بحث نمیکنم ولی اگه میخواید بیشتر در موردش بحث کنیم میتونیم توی یه تاپیک دیگه یا تو پروفایلها اینکار رو بکنیم
فقط یه جواب کوچولو در مورد مثال شما بدم ، لطفا از دادن جواب تو این تاپیک خودداری کنید(من در این تاپیک صحبت دیگه ای در این زمینه نمیکنم)
پول دادن شما به من یه عمل هست و پول دادن من به شما عمل دیگه ای هست ، اون اختلاف که من ازش صحبت میکنم در مورد یه چیزه(عمل یا هرچیز دیگه ای) . مثلا تو همین مثال اگه شما به من هیچی پول ندید یا همون 100 تومن رو بدید خیلی فرق داره با اینکه 1000 تومن بدید یا 1100 تومن . اساسا به خاطر همین هست که دادن هدیه (جدا از ماهیتش) باعث خوشحالی میشه.( شماره حساب رو بدم !؟)

اگر مدیر این بخش این مطالب رو آف تاپیک میبینن لطفا پستهای مربوطه رو حذف  و پست اول من رو ویرایش  کنن.
پیشا پیش عذر خواهی میکنم.

----------


## z_bluestar

انگــــار اين بحث ها به هر جايي كشيده شد الا هدف اصلي تاپيك  :لبخند: 
اگه به عنوان تاپيك يه كم دقت كنيد  موضوع بحث ما "بهتر شدن خدمات سايت" هست .

بعد از نمايشگاه دوستان اين نظر پولي شدن بعضي از خدمات رو براي ارتقا سايت دادن كه گفتيم بيايم تويه يه تاپيك جديد در مودش بحث كنيم . و موضوع ارتقــا سايت و بهتر شدن اون هست و پولي شدن يه نظر بود كه بقيه دوستان هم اومدن نظرشون رو دادن.هر كدوم از نظرات يكسري نقاط قوت و ضعف داشت و بيشتر مشكلات اين نظرات بحث اجرايي كردن و بستر سازي بود .

و اين موضوع هم هيچ ربطي  به تهراني بودن يا نبودن و ...  نداره .  :متفکر: 
چيزي كه وجود داره اينه كه  همه ما عضو اين سايت هستيم و فرقي نمي كنه كه اهل كجا هستيم و  ميدونم كه خيلي از دوستان ( مثل خودم   :چشمک: ) واقعا اين سايت رو دوست دارن و اگر حرف و نظر و بحثي هم هست واسه بهتر شدن سايته .

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام 
كاري به پولي يا غير پولي شدن سايت ندارم . ولي كارهاي بسياري هست كه ميتونيم براي بهبود كارايي سايت انجام بديم كه هزينه اي هم نداره :
يكي اينكه براي جلوگيري از ايجاد تاپيكهاي فاقد محتوا و تكراري راه حل بدين كه من به چند تاش اينجا اشاره كردم :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=191590

دوم اينكه ميتونيم تغييري كوچك در ساختار فروم بديم كه اينجا هم چند نكته خوب مطرح شده :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=192839

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

آقا من و  bermooda که پول نمي ديم. اگه پوليش کنيد، برمودا هم بر مي‌دارم مي‌برم از اين سايت :لبخند گشاده!:  ديگه هم نمي‌ذارم مديريت کنه و تاپيک حذف کنه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> اگه پوليش کنيد، برمودا هم بر مي‌دارم مي‌برم از اين سايت ديگه هم نمي‌ذارم مديريت کنه و تاپيک حذف کنه


اوه اوه، مثل اينكه خبرايي بيد بيد.

----------


## MIDOSE

دوستان لطف کنند در مورد موضوع مربوطه بحث کنند.

نکته:مسائل شخصی خود را در سایت مطرح نکنید تا خدایی نکرده توسط افراد نابخرد ابزاری جهت سوئ استفاده و ایجاد دردسر در اینده برای شما نشود.

اوقات به کام.

----------


## مهران رسا

> نکته:مسائل شخصی خود را در سایت مطرح نکنید تا خدایی نکرده توسط افراد نابخرد ابزاری جهت سوئ استفاده و ایجاد دردسر در اینده برای شما نشود.


نکته جالبی بود . اما کاربری که تعداد پست هاش هنوز به 50 تا نرسیده و نمی تونه پیغام خصوصی بفرسته ، کجا باید حرفشو بزنه پس ؟

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> نکته جالبی بود . اما کاربری که تعداد پست هاش هنوز به 50 تا نرسیده و نمی تونه پیغام خصوصی بفرسته ، کجا باید حرفشو بزنه پس ؟


برادر _لطفن_ شما براي من يه دعايي بفرما، شايد كه يه فرجي شد برم نيناش ناش.

برادر *M8SPY* چي كار داري به امضاي مردم؟

----------


## nima898

اگه يه سايت ديگه موازي اين سايت و در ارتباط با اين سايت  پولي باشه شايد بد نباشه
(البته كاربراني كه تو سايت رايگان به جواب نميرسن تو اون سايت به جواب برسن)

----------


## مهران رسا

> برادر *M8SPY* چي كار داري به امضاي مردم؟


لطفن دیگه بحث در این مورد رو تموم کنیم . اجازه بدیم تاپیک روال طبیعیش رو طی کنه اخوی  :لبخند:

----------


## benyaminrahimi

دارین نظر سنجی می کنین که سایت پولی شه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگه سایت پولی شد 
لطفا همون لحظه acount منو پاک کنید (مدیران محترم )

----------

